# I am literally stunned speechless.



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I made the mistake of posting in the "best cigar you never..." thread over in general last week. I mentioned that I was yet to taste an Anejo, an OpusX, and any CC. I got a note from jessejava187 asking for my address so he could hook me up a little. I wasn't expecting THIS:








For those of you that don't know, thats an:
Opus X Reserva de Chateau
Anejo
Cabaiguayan (never heard of this one, smells great)
Montercristo #5 Habana
H.Uppman Corona Major

So...2 cc's, Opus, and an Anejo. Wow! We'll be keeping an eye on jessejava187.

And that would be enough for any other day...but then I saw a box from shuckins. And I am already knocked for a loop BEFORE THIS.









From left:
Partagas Serie D #4 
Opus X
Anejo
CG4 (never heard of it, but rated highly)
Tatuaje
H.Uppman Habana Magnum 50
Padron 1926 80th Anni

Lots of folks would go on and on about destruction and such, but I just want to cry right now. I have always been proud to be a member of this community and have known of the generosity of the brothers and sisters, but I am just stunned. Wow.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice, never ceases to amaze me how many class acts made it into one place like this.

BTW, the cabaiguan is made by pete johnson/tatuaje, and looks to be the maduro version which is pretty hard to find. The illusione cg:4 is a friggin awesome cigar as well.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

excellent hit!!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Fantastic hit! Enjoy!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow some exremely nice cigars there, way to go!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice, never ceases to amaze me how many class acts made it into one place like this.
> 
> BTW, the cabaiguan is made by pete johnson/tatuaje, and looks to be the maduro version which is pretty hard to find. The illusione cg:4 is a friggin awesome cigar as well.


Everything he just posted is correct. I love the Illusione CG4 and from the beating you took in getting these cigars tells you what cigar people are all about. I still shake my head as to the generosity of those on here as members of my own family do not measure up to what these good brothers do to others on here.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

dang...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh good G*d man, you got knocked over the head with some fantastic sticks.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful. They look like a great piece of art.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Now that is one great day! Shall we say a "Premium" day!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok...I've had some time now to come to terms with this and I have a few thoughts.

1. My original wishlist that I made when setting up my account is now complete. About 75% of that is due to my brothers here. I've either smoked it, or have it on deck.
2. My meager 50 ct humidor is full. As in, literally full. I asked Santa for a new humidor for the holidays. Until I pass some on or smoke em down, I ain't a buyin'.
3. Shuckins know the score, but jessejava187 is new. You have done an incredibly generous thing and I want you to know that these things have a way of evening out. Thats what pay it forward is all about. Just know that your brothers and sisters here are watching you. It'll be your turn one day. It sure as holy hell was mine today. I humbly thank you both.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Your welcome, This what i love about BOTL, See im a member of AA and one of the things we say is that we must give what has been given so freely to us, As i can tell that is what this is all about, Im the most thankful anf greatful man today, Whether it is on the net or face to face my fellow BOTLs have one thing thas binds us together it the fact we turely care about people, and the whole PIF thing. There was a time in my life where i so selfish that i never understood the meaning of being a friend to my Brothers, The BOTL has taught me alot. Thanks guys


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice play. Great score.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Patrick you just got tore the F up my brother!! Now the key is to try some of those bad boys out, don't just sit on them for that special day, hell today was a very special day! 

As far as PIF, hell yes PIF. But keep in mind that is not always about hitting the guy back that hit you, but to hit somebody new or that doesn't have a lot.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

When I regain my senses, I cannot promise what I will or will not do.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Cigar smokers are great! Very generous - great hit!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man patrick, are you okay from all the devestation. You cant say things that you want when shuckins is around. He will bomb you so bad it hurts


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy chit!:faint:


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice. Had my first *Cabaiguan *last night...loved it.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

This is fantastic!!! I love Puff.
enjoy them brother, from what I have seen you deserve them!!!
shuckins and Jessejava, you two are class acts, truly awesome BOTL's


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Man, I just found this thread! There are some crazy nice BOTLs here! Good Job Ron and Jesse!


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Really nice thing for the brothers to do! Enjoy.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Two very impressive bombs. Enjoy!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> The illusione cg:4 is a friggin awesome cigar as well.





Cigary said:


> I love the Illusione CG4


D-I-T-T-O!!!!!!!!!!

My fave right now!!!

BTW... Heck of a bomb Shuck & Jesse!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know how I missed seeing this thread until now:ask:

But,

Congratulations Patrick on the fabulous Bombs!! WOW!! Those are some beauts!!!

Thank you Jessie for sharing your kind spirit and meaningful thoughts. That is one heck of a sweet bomb you nailed him with:thumb:

As for the Mad Bomber.... I think that Wells Fargo has upped the reward money to $500,000! 
But this is an old poster;

Awesome work Ron!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

UPDATE: I have tried one of the Opus(s) and one of the Anejo(s) and they are both now in my all time top 5. Going up to the Texas Hilly Country this weekend and am going to share some CC's with my father-in-law. I have not hit either Jesse or Shuckins back YET...but I have a plan, in time. All in due time.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

Sweet haul!!!

Lots of smoke there I have never seen or tried before...Enjoy!!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

2 outstanding hits!!!!!!!


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

1 word
DELICIOUS


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> 2 outstanding hits!!!!!!!


agreed


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice hits from two fine BOTLS!


----------

